# Pay More For Less [MW2]



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 5, 2009)

Just saw this on Digg, not sure what to think..or do.. 

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4069/mw2b.jpg






Part of me wants to buy it on the PC, the other part wants it on the 360, because of all the PC problems..


----------



## Washrag (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, they really screwed this one up. I highly doubt I'm going to get this; no competitive mods and no instant banning is a big kick in the groin to all the CoD4 players.


----------



## Shane (Nov 5, 2009)

well im happy that our profiles will now be saved online fo pc users....hopefully no more loosing our ranks after a format!


all the rest of their decisions are crap though....no instant banning,not been able to kick the hackers,and trust me there will be loads of them now!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 5, 2009)

But if they're hosting the servers, and they're not using Punkbuster anymore, won't it be like VAC?


----------



## Aastii (Nov 5, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> But if they're hosting the servers, and they're not using Punkbuster anymore, won't it be like VAC?



yea they are using VAC instead, but you can still break through punkbuster, you can still break through VAC, ssdd


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I reserved it for the 360, since Steam isn't releasing it until 2 days after the official launch, so maybe I'll give the PC version some time before I pick it up.


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 5, 2009)

wait wait wait, your telling me this game is 60 bucks for the pc and they Run p2p? AYFKM? so you host a game and others log into your system?

no way that can be right , no way at all


----------



## Aastii (Nov 5, 2009)

mtb211 said:


> wait wait wait, your telling me this game is 60 bucks for the pc and they Run p2p? AYFKM? so you host a game and others log into your system?
> 
> no way that can be right , no way at all



yep, you are about a month behind, but it is true, no dedicated servers, local host.

Now, if you ar reading this post, let your eyes wander down to my sig and do us all a favour and sign the petition (getting damn close to 200k, but IW being the tits that they are won't look at it)


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for the heads up! ill sign it


----------



## Shane (Nov 5, 2009)

This looks fantastic 

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/429l13dS6kQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/429l13dS6kQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 5, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just saw this on Digg, not sure what to think..or do..
> 
> Part of me wants to buy it on the PC, the other part wants it on the 360, because of all the PC problems..




What you need to do is NOT buy it so they learn their lesson. If you don't they will only do it again except next time it might be worse.


----------



## Enjoi (Nov 6, 2009)

A clan I used to play COD4 with has boycotted MW2 entirely. I think they had somewhere around 80 members. I am sure plenty of other clans are doing the same thing, since IW has made clanplay impossible in MW2. 

I don't understand what IW gains from doing this... They are completely destroying their name, which will have a huge effect on sales of any title they release in the future.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, maybe we will get a bunch of nice mods for COD4 from this and show IW that the modding community for cod4 is large.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 6, 2009)

well if its of any concern to x360 users, in modern warfare 2 you will no longer beable to use party chat, if in party chat and trying to play online, it will ask you to leave party or return to main menu or something like that. they said people use it to give a way positions of the opposing team. If im in a party chat its because im in party and we are all on the same team so yea.


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 6, 2009)

WTH?!?!?!?! Everything on that list is NO. No mods, No custom maps, 18 Players. Are you kidding me?


----------



## linkin (Nov 6, 2009)

woops, meant to edit and i clickded delete


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol. I was gonna quote that the whole company is dog turd on a stick.


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 6, 2009)

aww host advantage, that's gay lol i hate that crap in halo.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 6, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Part of me wants to buy it on the PC, the other part wants it on the 360, because of all the PC problems..





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Well I reserved it for the 360, since Steam isn't releasing it until 2 days after the official launch, so maybe I'll give the PC version some time before I pick it up.



The PC version is pretty much now going to be more like the 360 version, which really sucks. People game on PCs for a reason. For the freedom of multiplayer.

You don't have to get it through Steam. You can get it at midnight when it releases at any place that will carry it (GameStop, Walmart, etc.)


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 6, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> The PC version is pretty much now going to be more like the 360 version, which really sucks. People game on PCs for a reason. For the freedom of multiplayer.
> 
> You don't have to get it through Steam. You can get it at midnight when it releases at any place that will carry it (GameStop, Walmart, etc.)



I plan on being there at the midnight launch for the 360 version, and with PC games, depending on the game, but I usually get it through Steam or digitally.


----------



## linkin (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd download games of steam more often buy my connection is 1.5mbps, which maxes out at 165kB/s and i only have 25gb of data per month... I wish telstra would make it so that games from steam don't count towards downloads (yes they can do that!)

If MW2 gets dedicated servers i may just buy it.


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 6, 2009)

=/ my grandma's DSL's faster than that without cap lol that's got to suck


----------



## Archangel (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd still like to get this game, jsut for the singleplayer.   (never played CoD4 online either.)


----------



## Aastii (Nov 6, 2009)

Enjoi said:


> A clan I used to play COD4 with has boycotted MW2 entirely. I think they had somewhere around 80 members. I am sure plenty of other clans are doing the same thing, since IW has made clanplay impossible in MW2.
> 
> I don't understand what IW gains from doing this... They are completely destroying their name, which will have a huge effect on sales of any title they release in the future.



I am trudgeing through the IW forums right now for the thread started asking clan leaders to post if their clan are not buying and how many players they have, nearly 150 pages though, and not knowing if the nazi IW mods have deleted it, I may be disapointed and there for a while 

=EDIT=

omgomgomg, while going through the forums I came upon possibly the greatest thread ever (or atleast the best first page, didn't read it all), enjoy the wise thoughts of this guy:

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=135786&sid=80026b5e016881fcccacbb71d3e6c925

well, after going through 134 pages and having a bit of a laugh at some threads, turns out Adolf "Infinity Ward" Hitler has taken down yet ANOTHER post of people giving their opinions on the game and what they will do about it and what they want from it, so the clans thing isn't there any more, but basically it showed how 200000+ people in clans weren't going to be preordering the game any more


----------



## linkin (Nov 6, 2009)

200k is a lot of people... now where is that picture of the xbox 360 performing a certain action on infinity ward?

(for those that haven't seen it, it's quite funny but innapropriate to post here)


----------



## Aastii (Nov 6, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> 200k is a lot of people... now where is that picture of the xbox 360 performing a certain action on infinity ward?
> 
> (for those that haven't seen it, it's quite funny but innapropriate to post here)



no, 200k isn't alot of people, but I believe I am right in saying 1 retail copy of the game is $60 new.

Now on top of that, 1 in about every 10 people bout 2 or more copies, so that makes it about 220000 copies now no longer sold, 220000x60= $13.2m, which is alot of money in anybodies books


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol you are all full of it, your all going to buy it , at least when the price drops... theres no way they will go more than a half of a year before there are dedicated servers.... Im still trying to figure out why they are doing this... I mean the real reason, do they save money?


----------



## Aastii (Nov 6, 2009)

mtb211 said:


> lol you are all full of it, your all going to buy it , at least when the price drops... theres no way they will go more than a half of a year before there are dedicated servers.... Im still trying to figure out why they are doing this... I mean the real reason, do they save money?



they save time AND money, it took them less time to make because basically what they did was port the xbox version over to the PC, that is just taking the game and making it compatible with PC and upping the graphics a bit, but they said, I know, lets be really lazy and keep the matchmaking system and program a simple program called IW.net to muck up online and put matchmaking on PC 

Normally porting to PC is ok, it is the same game after all, but normally the companies will take out matchmaking, like what they did with CoD4, but IW got too lazy this time and mucked up big time.

And you are right, when the price has dropped and it is on steam weekend deal, I will buy it, it is worth £15, but it isn't worth £40


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I'd still like to get this game, jsut for the singleplayer.   (never played CoD4 online either.)



Kinda sad but neither have I :S


Though if I get it I will buy it used after a few months of release. This way they still feel the pain in their pocket and I still get to play it while feeling good that I dented them (even if its minor) on sales.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 6, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Kinda sad but neither have I :S
> 
> 
> Though if I get it I will buy it used after a few months of release. This way they still feel the pain in their pocket and I still get to play it while feeling good that I dented them (even if its minor) on sales.



CoD4 online is possibly the greatest online experience you can get from a game, with the exception of WoW, certainly the best FPS, but it is close between CoD4 and BF2


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 6, 2009)

Aastii said:


> they save time AND money, it took them less time to make because basically what they did was port the xbox version over to the PC, that is just taking the game and making it compatible with PC and upping the graphics a bit, but they said, I know, lets be really lazy and keep the matchmaking system and program a simple program called IW.net to muck up online and put matchmaking on PC



I don't think it's so much being lazy as it simply being the smart business decision.  Fact is, PC gamers are an ever shrinking demographic.  My guess is someone crunched the numbers, and estimated that the extra time and money that it would take to create a separate PC version with all of the features from COD4 wouldn't create a large enough boost in sales to be worth it.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 6, 2009)

PohTayToez said:


> I don't think it's so much being lazy as it simply being the smart business decision.  Fact is, PC gamers are an ever shrinking demographic.  My guess is someone crunched the numbers, and estimated that the extra time and money that it would take to create a separate PC version with all of the features from COD4 wouldn't create a large enough boost in sales to be worth it.


Agreed there, it's really what's good for the company (IW) and not what's good for PC gamers, since pissing off PC gamers isn't really going to put a huge dent in their sales.


----------



## DCIScouts (Nov 6, 2009)

So that's what happened to Star Wars Galaxies...  As for best COD, I still like World at War, mainly for Nazi Zombies!!!!  (Nothing like a burning running zombie coming at you...)


----------



## Archangel (Nov 6, 2009)

DCIScouts said:


> So that's what happened to Star Wars Galaxies...  As for best COD, I still like World at War, mainly for Nazi Zombies!!!!  (Nothing like a burning running zombie coming at you...)



Play Dead Space.     you can shoot the limbs off zombies that come at you.   very entertaining.  ^_^


----------



## DCIScouts (Nov 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Play Dead Space.     you can shoot the limbs off zombies that come at you.   very entertaining.  ^_^



I've been meaning to give that a try now that I have a PS3...


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll still buy it. Single player looks amazing, there's a lot of new features in the multiplayer, alright it's completely messed up for clans, but it will still be a really fun game. Why not use COD4/WaW for matches and COD MW2 for extra fun, or don't, and stop whinging, buy it or don't I'm really sick of hearing about this.


----------



## ducis (Nov 7, 2009)

they take multiplayer out of the equation and alot of people are just going to pirate it for singleplayer.

I wont be playing if for multiplayer if i do get it, but i dont want to because i dont want to help send the message to activison blizzard that thats okay


----------



## ProxyRepair (Nov 7, 2009)

Well the Xbox 360 version is amazing...

... till you get your console banned for playing it early lol


----------



## Aastii (Nov 7, 2009)

Dazzeerr said:


> I'll still buy it. Single player looks amazing, there's a lot of new features in the multiplayer, alright it's completely messed up for clans, but it will still be a really fun game. Why not use COD4/WaW for matches and COD MW2 for extra fun, or don't, and *stop whinging, buy it or don't I'm really sick of hearing about this*.



you saw the first post and yet you carried on reading the thread and even took the time to post in it even though you knew it annoyed you?


----------



## realmike15 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my plan:

Not buying it on release, going to wait and see how non-dedicated servers perform.... plus make sure the multi-player is even good.  To those worried about no dedicated servers, there's no denying it was a dick move by Infinity, but there's always a chance they could release it later as a download.  Back in the day you had to download a dedicated server application if you wanted to host games.  Not saying it will happen but something to think about.


----------



## linkin (Nov 7, 2009)

if worst comes to worst, use hamachi


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 7, 2009)

Limited to 16 players iirc.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 7, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> if worst comes to worst, use hamachi



you are one smart guy.

Do you not think people would potentially pirate the game then play it over hamachi and have gameply of the same quality as the normal game because both would be hosted locally?


----------



## Shane (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got me pre-order confirmed and payment taken, order will be delivered on  Mon 28th September 2009


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Just got me pre-order confirmed and payment taken, order will be delivered on  Mon 28th *September *2009



so how was the game?


----------



## Shane (Nov 9, 2009)

jnskyliner34 said:


> so how was the game?



I know hehe 

Look


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

lmao, fail 

A friend of mine at college got a confirmation from play.com about a month and half ago saying his had been dispatched and would be delivered a couple days after he got the email


----------



## lexmark (Nov 9, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> WTH?!?!?!?! Everything on that list is NO. No mods, No custom maps, 18 Players. Are you kidding me?



Thats the only thing I approve of, its just a big nadefest with more than 18 players.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

lexmark said:


> Thats the only thing I approve of, its just a big nadefest with more than 18 players.



+1

In practice though, you won't get more than 10 people because of lag, and that will only work if all of them are in the same town as you. we will see though tomorrow


----------



## lexmark (Nov 9, 2009)

Aastii said:


> CoD4 online is possibly the greatest online experience you can get from a game, with the exception of WoW, certainly the best FPS, but it is close between CoD4 and BF2



lmao... calm down there big boy, cod4 online gets really boring really fast.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

lexmark said:


> lmao... calm down there big boy, cod4 online gets really boring really fast.



I don't know, I still play daily and love it, and you can reply to multiple posts at once, just click the button to the right of the quote button on every thread that you want to reply on


----------



## massahwahl (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy I pre-ordered on the 360 even more each day! Our FYE here does not sell games though so I have to wait until Wednesday when another store ships mine in


----------



## Shane (Nov 9, 2009)

My order has been dispatched. 

We will see how good it is....if its crap  new Battlefield here i come


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> My order has been dispatched.
> 
> We will see how good it is....if its crap  new Battlefield here i come



you got to get the new BF on PC anyway, as should everyone else on the forum so we can have huuuuuuuge games together


----------



## Shane (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah im hoping there will be a DEMO?...but these days game manufacs dont seem to bother with them anymore 

Might aswell take that off your siggy now,Its not going to make any diffrence imo....if they wanted to do something about it they would have by now.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah im hoping there will be a DEMO?...but these days game manufacs dont seem to bother with them anymore
> 
> Might aswell take that off your siggy now,Its not going to make any diffrence imo....if they wanted to do something about it they would have by now.



leave it until tomorrow, then it comes down


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 9, 2009)

Aastii said:


> you got to get the new BF on PC anyway, as should everyone else on the forum so we can have huuuuuuuge games together



YESH! BF:BC2  I'm so getting it, and I'm looking forward to Battlefield 3 as well  I think it's estimated to come out near the end of 2010, though...


----------



## Archangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Wish they would remake BF1942, and make it bigger, and much more realistic.
I really miss that game.    played it for one weekend just about non stop when it was released.  (wich hassnt happened with any game eversince. )


----------



## Shane (Nov 10, 2009)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> YESH! BF:BC2  I'm so getting it, and I'm looking forward to Battlefield 3 as well  I think it's estimated to come out near the end of 2010, though...



BF3 looks amazing,Thats another one il get too 

Im Tracking my MW2 package...its in Birmingham,not all that far from me....hope to get it some time this afternoon.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 10, 2009)

I've played all the way through single player so far in MW2. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 10, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> I've played all the way through single player so far in MW2. Pretty sweet.



so once again, it isn't very long?

So it isn't even worth getting for single player  or is it a short burst of something very very good?


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 10, 2009)

Aastii said:


> so once again, it isn't very long?
> 
> So it isn't even worth getting for single player  or is it a short burst of something very very good?


It took me about 6-7 hours on the easiest difficulty. It's very cinematic obviously. The beginning wasn't as good as CoD4, but the last couple missions were definitely something.

Why do people throw a fit about a game's campaign being short? I can run through Portal in a little over an hour and I consider it to be one of my favorite games.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 10, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> It took me about 6-7 hours on the easiest difficulty. It's very cinematic obviously. The beginning wasn't as good as CoD4, but the last couple missions were definitely something.
> 
> Why do people throw a fit about a game's campaign being short? I can run through Portal in a little over an hour and I consider it to be one of my favorite games.



Some games a longer single player is better, some a shorter one is better.

Portal needed a shorter one, and I agree playing 1-2 hours of portal is perfect, even now i still see it as my favourite game of all time, but if it went longer the concept would get stale, the challenges would repeat themselves or because more desperate or too difficult and the brilliantly witty comedy would get old.

On CoD though I feel, like in any other fps war game, a longer stoory mode, maybe 8 hours at a minimum, is much better because you need character and plot developement, the twists and turns of the scenario to be shown in all of their perfection, parts from all out warfare to covert ops, the different parts of the battle all together, and that can't be done in an hour or 2 like portal can be


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 10, 2009)

aastii said:


> some games a longer single player is better, some a shorter one is better.
> 
> Portal needed a shorter one, and i agree playing 1-2 hours of portal is perfect, even now i still see it as my favourite game of all time, but if it went longer the concept would get stale, the challenges would repeat themselves or because more desperate or too difficult and the brilliantly witty comedy would get old.
> 
> On cod though i feel, like in any other fps war game, a longer stoory mode, maybe 8 hours at a minimum, is much better because you need character and plot developement, the twists and turns of the scenario to be shown in all of their perfection, parts from all out warfare to covert ops, the different parts of the battle all together, and that can't be done in an hour or 2 like portal can be



+1


----------

